# irc channels



## djgarf (Oct 24, 2002)

hi,
i noticed you have a list of gba rom sites well why not have a list of irc gba channels as well??


----------



## KiVan (Oct 24, 2002)

great idea...
i was thinking about an IRC tutorial.....

anyway i suggest you to use EFNET and go on those channels:

#gbaetc
#gbanow
#megaroms

they are the *BEST* around... you can find me there  B)


----------



## Garet (Oct 24, 2002)

QUOTE(KiVan @ Oct 24 2002 said:


> they are the *BEST* around... you can find me thereÂ B)


What a ass  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Why you don't created a gbatemp irc channel?


----------



## KiVan (Oct 24, 2002)

QUOTE(Garet @ Oct 24 2002 said:


> QUOTE(KiVan @ Oct 24 2002 said:
> 
> 
> > they are the *BEST* around... you can find me there ÂB)
> ...


garet


----------



## neocat (Oct 24, 2002)

But once you're in those channels, how do you download the roms?


----------



## djgarf (Oct 24, 2002)

QUOTE(KiVan @ Oct 24 2002 said:


> great idea...
> i was thinking about an IRC tutorial.....
> 
> anyway i suggest you to use EFNET and go on those channels:
> ...


an irc tutorial would be an excellent idea!


----------



## relax (Oct 24, 2002)

Irc-help here:

http://www.emuxhaven.net/~metroid/help.htm

(For Emuchina, but also general info)


----------



## Squiffy (May 2, 2003)

QUOTE(KiVan @ Oct 24 2002 said:


> we don't need to create our own irc channel... because those i listed are far too goodÂ


KiVaN how wrong you were!
It's fun to look through old topics and laugh at how life was in the old days.


----------



## ReyVGM (May 2, 2003)

#emuchina
#gba4free
#roms4free
#r0mz2k
#oldemuisos

on NEWNET


----------



## amptor (May 2, 2003)

QUOTE(ReyVGM @ May 2 2003 said:


> #emuchina
> #gba4free
> #roms4free
> #r0mz2k
> ...


I own all this & u.


----------



## T-hug (May 2, 2003)

SPAM!!!!!!!!!!!

MUST KILL REY!!!!!!!!

SPAM 
SPAM!!!!!!!!


ALERT!!!!


No really it is funny to see this old topis ehhe, I remember the first day the chan opened lol.
There were like 4 or 5 of us, and I reckon only 2 or 3 of the 5 are still there...


----------

